# ciagle "rwanie" w czasie pracy

## lukasz.bib

Hej! Moje gentoo to 2005.1 z jadrem 2.6.12-gentoo. Ostatnio gdy gentoo zaczołem wykorzystywać do normalnych zadan przy komputerze zauważyłem że w rytmie ponad sekundowym cokolwiek robie to mi nieźle ścina... np. gdy ogladam film o płyności mówić sie nie da: jest klatka, klatka, klatka (da sie zauważyć przeskoki) płyyynnie i znowu klatka, klatka klatka... tak przez cały czas pracy w gentoo ! Identycznie jest przy scrolowaniu strony w mozilli poprzez trzymanie strzałki przy suwaku... gdy odpale ET lub inna gre przez wine to wszyskie elementy przesuwaja sie właśnie w takim tempie ! Juz nie wiem co mam ztym robić ! Nawet jak tearaz pisze na klawiaturze to co chwilkie nie nadąża za mną ! Jednyne co da się robić to słuchanie muzyki  :Smile: . Możecie mi coś poradzić ? Jest to bardzo męczące! Dodam ze stery od nvidii mam zainstalowane dobrze i przy starcie pojawia sie logo NV  :Smile: . Nie wiem czy to ma jakiś zwiazek ale jak patrze na gkrellm to mam na przemian brak  pracy cpu i full prace:

http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/8831/cpuhi1.png

I tak bez przerwy! 

Juz nie wiem co mam robić! Pomoże ktoś ? Chyba właśnie to najbardziej odstarasza mnei od gentoo... A bardzo chce przy nim zostać bo całe wakacje przeznaczyłęm zeby go zainstalować i  skonfigurować  :Sad:  !!

od raku: ort.

ale po co znajomość ortografii, skoro mamy tak wspaniałego ministra oświaty

..::Milu Edit: krzaki w tytule

----------

## Raku

pomóż sobie i nam - poobserwuj topem, co ci tak obciąża procesor...

----------

## lukasz.bib

sory za pytanie n00ba - jak ?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

```
$ top
```

  :Laughing: 

----------

## lukasz.bib

```
 

538136k total,        0k used,   538136k free,   181500k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND          

 8588 lukasz    16   0  109m  78m  23m R 20.0 10.4  58:50.03 firefox-bin       

 7933 root      15   0  179m  94m 5320 S 15.2 12.4  32:35.15 X                 

 9059 lukasz    15   0 46084 8796 5012 S  4.4  1.1   6:18.56 xmms              

 7952 lukasz    15   0 14292 7940 6208 S  2.9  1.0  11:05.09 gkrellm2          

 8953 lukasz    15   0 18508  11m 9344 S  2.2  1.6  10:21.07 kadu              

 9441 lukasz    15   0  6480 3388 2320 S  1.3  0.4   0:02.15 Eterm             

 9459 lukasz    15   0 46084 8796 5012 S  1.3  1.1   0:01.06 xmms              

 7949 lukasz    15   0  8204 5100 3468 S  1.0  0.7   0:58.75 fluxbox           

 9458 lukasz    15   0 46084 8796 5012 S  1.0  1.1   0:00.58 xmms              

 8690 root      15   0  1448  344  280 S  0.6  0.0   1:37.55 pppoa             

 9134 lukasz    15   0 1603m  18m 5448 R  0.6  2.4   1:09.77 wine-preloader    

 9138 lukasz    15   0  3672 1644  792 S  0.6  0.2   0:38.69 wineserver        

 9449 lukasz    16   0  2000 1048  820 R  0.6  0.1   0:04.35 top               

 8594 lukasz    15   0  109m  78m  23m S  0.3 10.4   0:47.66 firefox-bin       

    1 root      16   0  1460  500  440 S  0.0  0.1   0:26.35 init  

```

Ale dalej nic nie wiem co mi sprawia ze cokowiek odpale to chdzi niepłynnie!

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Czy przypadkiem caly czas nie chodzi firefox? Skurczybyk potrafi zwariowac - moze to on?

----------

## wodzik

stawiam na zle zrobione jajko. przynajmniej ja tak mialem. skompilowalem pare razy, az bylo dobrze, ale niestetty nie powiem ci jaka opcja zawinila.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

to firefox tłucze, to widać... u mnie przy uptimie ~4dni i cay czas włączonym firefoxie nie ma takiego cpu time jak u lukasz.bib

----------

## lukasz.bib

Ja kernela kompilowałem tylko wtedy gdy wiedziałem czego akurat mi brakuje. Sam sie tam za bardzo nie łapie... ale dodam że gdy gram (i właczona jest JEDYNIE gra i fluxbox) to wtedy tezzwalnia, sam MPlayer i fluxbox tez zwalniaja... wiec co ma dotego mozilla...

----------

## sasq

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> to firefox tłucze, to widać... u mnie przy uptimie ~4dni i cay czas włączonym firefoxie nie ma takiego cpu time jak u lukasz.bib

 

Sranie w banie z takim gadaniem  :Razz:  Nie wiem co ma do tego Firefox i czemu każecie mu sprawdzać jakieś opcje, które mają niewielki związek ze sprawą. Widać że sami nie wiecie co jest grane a zgrywacie mądralów. Na wyniku z top widać użycie procka zaledwie 20%, troche duże ale nie na tyle, by blokowało inne procesy, i to równo co sekundę!  :Razz: 

Gostek mówi że stery nvidii ma wporzo, a ścinanie zaobserwował między innymi na MPlayerze, więc na waszym miejscu zwróciłbym jego uwagę właśnie na MPlayera w pierwszej kolejności.

Lukasz.bib: odpal MPlayera z konsoli i zobacz co ci wypluwa, może są jakieś błędy. Skoro dźwięk chodzi ci wporządku, to może być coś z X-serverem, np. nieprawidłowe obsługiwanie jakichś formatów pixeli albo coś zgrzyta w jego protokołach GLX. Sprawdź też czy nie ma jakichś błędów w logach X-servera w /var/log/Xorg.0.log albo na dmesg [zwłaszcza wywalanie błędów w dmesg czasami lubi przyhaczać kompa]. Możesz też sprawdzić jak tam DMA dla dysku [ hdparm /dev/hda , sprawdź czy masz "using_dma = 1 (on)"]. To by było tyle ode mnie, więcej mogę powiedzieć tylko jak zobaczę logi. Nie będę ci sugerował innych rzeczy jeśli nie wiem co jest grane ;J

----------

## lukasz.bib

Dzieki! Moze to coś pomoże.

Log X.org:

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #4 SMP Wed Jul 19 12:10:50 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 13 July 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Aug  2 12:38:24 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "GraphCard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1022,700e card 0000,0000 rev 13 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1022,700f card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1043,8040 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:4: chip 1106,3057 card 1043,8040 rev 40 class 00,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8064 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 109e,036e card 0000,0000 rev 11 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 109e,0878 card 0000,0000 rev 11 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 10de,0151 card 107d,2847 rev a4 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xde7fffff (0x1800000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xef7fffff (0xf900000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:11:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 17, Mem @ 0xdf000000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) nVidia Corporation NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti] rev 164, Mem @ 0xdd000000/24, 0xe0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xdfff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xef800000 from 0xef800fff to 0xef7fffff

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000e000 from 0x0000e003 to 0x0000dfff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xde800000 - 0xde800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xef800000 - 0xef7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000dfff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xde800000 - 0xde800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xef800000 - 0xef7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000dfff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xde800000 - 0xde800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xef800000 - 0xef7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000dfff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7182

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7182

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-7182  Wed Apr 19 12:57:18 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xde800000 - 0xde800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xef800000 - 0xef7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000dfff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xde800000 - 0xde800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xef800000 - 0xef7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000dfff (0x0) IX[B]O

   [23] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDD000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce2 Ti

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 03.15.01.04.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-96.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 229.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1856x1392,Monitor0) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(WW) (1856x1392,Monitor0) mode clock 288MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1920x1440,Monitor0) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,Monitor0) mode clock 297MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1920x1440,Monitor0) mode clock 341.35MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (2048x1536,Monitor0) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(WW) (2048x1536,Monitor0) mode clock 340.48MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (2048x1536,Monitor0) mode clock 388.04MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (height 1536 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "960x720" (height 1440 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "928x696" (height 1392 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "896x672" (height 1344 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync width (1784 - 1464 = 320) greater than 256

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 202.5 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 189.0 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 175.5 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 101.2 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (330, 250) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (123, 121)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xde800000 - 0xde800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xef800000 - 0xef7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000dfff (0x0) IX[B]O

   [25] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [26] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

----------

## lukasz.bib

DMA też jest ok a mplayer pisze:

```

lukasz@tux ~ $ mplayer /mnt/win-g/film/Szyfry\ Wojny\ CD\ 1.avi 

MPlayer 1.0pre8-3.3.5-20050130 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor (Family: 6, Model: 4, Stepping: 4)

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions:

93 audio & 211 video codecs

Playing /mnt/win-g/film/Szyfry Wojny CD 1.avi.

AVI file format detected.

VIDEO:  [DIV3]  640x272  24bpp  23.976 fps  1229.9 kbps (150.1 kbyte/s)

Clip info:

 Software: Nandub v1.0rc2

 Name: Windtalkers

 Subject: Windtalkers

 Artist: SOULVCD

 Copyright: SOULVCD

 Comments: SOULVCD

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

No accelerated IMDCT transform found

AC3: 2.0 (stereo)  48000 Hz  192.0 kbit/s

No accelerated resampler found

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.0 kbit/12.50% (ratio: 24000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffdivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg DivX ;-) (MS MPEG-4 v3))

==========================================================================

AO: [oss] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starting playback...

VDec: vo config request - 640 x 272 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is undefined - no prescaling applied.

VO: [xv] 640x272 => 640x272 Planar YV12 

A:  23.2 V:  23.2 A-V:  0.002 ct:  0.000 557/557 46%  1%  6.3% 119 0 

```

----------

## sasq

No widzicie państwo  :Wink:  Już coś wiadomo - trzeba było tak od razu  :Wink: 

Po kolei:

```
Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'
```

X-server nie może znaleźć pewnego modułu, który aktualnie znajduje się tutaj: /usr/share/X11/rgb

Zmień sobie w /etc/X11/xorg.cof w tej linijce:

```
Section "Files"

  RgbPath       "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

```

dalej:

```
(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-96.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz
```

Widać tutaj różne częstotliwości taktowania dla twojej grafkarty i monitora. Przydadzą sie za chwilę.

```
(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 229.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1856x1392,Monitor0) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(WW) (1856x1392,Monitor0) mode clock 288MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1920x1440,Monitor0) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,Monitor0) mode clock 297MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

```

itd. itp. Dużo tego...

Te komunikaty moglyby sugerować, że masz coś źle ustawione częstotliwości odświeżania dla twojego monitora i traci synchro. Wogóle jakoś dziwnie ci pokazuje niektóre rozdzielczości ;P [1792x1344? 1856x1392? 928x696? jakieś mało typowe  :Razz:  ]

Pokombinuj z ustawieniami dla twojego monitora w xorg.conf, bo obstawiam że tam będzie coś nie tak. Przydadzą ci się częstotliwości taktowania RAMDAC'a i odświeżania monitora podane w logu.

----------

## wodzik

ja bym jeszcze pokopiowal duze pliki w tekstowym, zeby sprawdzic czy to na pewno wina xsow.

----------

## Gabrys

Myślę, że ma to mało kluczowe znaczenie. Pokaż

hdparm -i /dev/hda

oraz

hdparm /dev/hda

(trzeba odpalać z roota).

----------

## lukasz.bib

Sluchajcie. DMA jest ok. Z dyskiem wszystko gra... to sie inaczej obiawia i też to miałem kiedyś... narazie te odpowiedzi nic mi nie dają... Moze ktos lepiej przeczyta sobie loga który wywaliły X'y ?

----------

## Gabrys

To jeszcze pokaż:

$ rc-update show

----------

## sasq

i zdjęcie sąsiada w stroju zebry ;J

----------

## Kabraxis

nie wczytałem się dokładnie w cały topic więc jakby co nie bijcie  :Wink: 

Miałem chyba kiedyś podobną sytuację, upewnij się, że każda partycja ma wystarczająco dużo miejsca ($ df -h) i ram nie jest zapchany i np. ze swapa cały czas nie korzysta lub coś innego.

----------

## Raku

 *sasq wrote:*   

> Sranie w banie z takim gadaniem  Nie wiem co ma do tego Firefox i czemu każecie mu sprawdzać jakieś opcje, które mają niewielki związek ze sprawą. Widać że sami nie wiecie co jest grane a zgrywacie mądralów. Na wyniku z top widać użycie procka zaledwie 20%, troche duże ale nie na tyle, by blokowało inne procesy, i to równo co sekundę! 

 

bardzo ciekawe wnioski wynosisz z jednego zrzutu polecenia top. Chciałbym przypomnieć, że domyślne odświeżanie topa to chyba 3 sekundy. Można je przestawić nawet na 1 sekundę i chwikę poobserwować, co się w systemie dzieje. Warto też zaobserwować obciążenie systemu (load) z ostatniej minuty, 5 minut i 15 minut oraz zużycie pamięci (choć z wklejonego fragmentu widać, że swap nie jest nawet użyty, więc problemy z brakiem wolnej pamięci można wyeliminować).

 *sasq wrote:*   

> Gostek mówi że stery nvidii ma wporzo, a ścinanie zaobserwował między innymi na MPlayerze, więc na waszym miejscu zwróciłbym jego uwagę właśnie na MPlayera w pierwszej kolejności.

 

pisze też, że rwie przewijanie w firefoksie oraz występują opóźnienia w czasie pisania na klawiaturze. Może więc w dalszej kolejności zwrócić uwage na firefoksa (choć nie - w końcu napisałeś, że to nie może być problem z firefoksem   :Twisted Evil:  ) i klawiaturę (np. na sposób połączenia z komputerem  :Twisted Evil:  ) 

Tyle moich złośliwości w odpowiedzi na twoje.

A podsumowując: problem został tak opisany, że jego przyczyną może być naprawdę wszystko, co zostało w tym wątku zasugerowane. IMO należy więc wszystko sprawdzić po kolei. To że podobno działa DMA dla dysku nie jest faktem dopóki nie zostanie to udokumentowane wynikiem działania hdparm /dev/nazwa_dysku. To że nvidia jest skonfigurowana poprawnie nie jest faktem, dopóki nie zostanie przedstawiony wynik działania choćby polecenia glxinfo (i sprawdzone np. przy pomocy glxgears, czy trybiki wykręcają te kilka tysięcy klatek zamiast 200). To że jakiś proces nie robi bałaganu przez sekundę nie będzie faktem, dopóki kolega z problemem nie sprawdzi, jak zachowują się procesy w jego systemie przez dłuższy okres czasu. To że np. nie animacje flashowe w firefoksie zarzynają komputer bdzie można stwierdzić dopiero po wyłączeniu firefoksa.

Trzeba ponadto sprawdzić logi systemowe, czy przypadkiem nie ma tam wskazówek, co może być nie tak.

----------

## lukasz.bib

hej! To ze mam napisane n00b to nie oznacza ze az taki  :Razz:  Skoro pisze ze nvidia jest ok to znaczy ze to sprawdziłem i wyniki sam przeanalizowałem -_- czy chcecie żebym wszystko wrzucał na forum ? DMA też sprawdziłem  nie jeden raz, pazatym wydaje mi sie ze mam dobrą pamięc i pamiętam jak wkompilowałem to w jądro. Pozatym gdy pisze że et też zarywa to znaczy że sprawdziłem to bez firefoxa... tak samo z: MPlayer, pingus, firefox, animacje flash, gry z pod wine, programy pod wine itd... - chodzi tu o wyświetlanie ! Niezależnie czy uruchomie 1 program czy wiecej... Ponadto problem występowałraczej zawsze odkąd ma X'y a niepojawił sie nagle  :Wink:  Nic nie pojawia sie znikąd chyba że problemy w Windows   :Twisted Evil:  . Uważam że SasQ dobrze zauważył że w xorg.conf jest błąd który zaraz szybko naprawie i napisze czy problem został rozwiązany. 

Dzieki wszystkim za pomoc. Jak coś to się odezwę.

PS. top też obserwowałem jak mówicie... A pamięci jest dużo i wiekszość jest wolna  :Wink: . Nie wiem co jescze chcecie zaobserwować w top skoro problem tkwi w mojej konfiguracji X ale naturalne jest ze w momecie gdy np. mplayer zrywa to procesor pracuje 100%...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## martin.k

Od siebie dorzucę jeszcze, że kiedyś zaobserwowałem taki numer u siebie... A sprawcą był udev   :Shocked: 

Wymieniłem go na nowszą wersję i to rytmiczne mulenie ustało.

Jeśli to nie udev, to przyczyn może być wiele: począwszy od złej konfiguracji kernela, a skończywszy na jakimś walniętym urządzeniu w twoim kompie. 

Nic tylko płakać i szukać...   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

P.S. 

Jeśli twój system plików to reiserfs i masz mniej niż 10% wolnego miejsca na tej partycji, to możesz mieć również takie objawy.

----------

## lukasz.bib

ten zły wpis w /etc/X11/xorg.conf dotyczący rgb poprawił mi zupełnie inny przoblem... z XMMS który wyglądał przed zmianą okropnie - czytaj "nie dało sie rozróżnic przycisków bo wszedzie były białe plamy i krzaki  :Razz: . Niestety nie wiem coz tym odswieżaniem... podrzucam mój xorg.conf... czestotliwosci monitora sa na pewno ok !

```

Section "Module"

  Load          "dbe"           # Rozszerzenie podwojnego buforowania (Double Buffer Extensions)

  Load          "type1"         # Modul czcionek Adobe Type1

  Load          "freetype"      # Modul czcionek używający biblioteki FreeType

  Load          "glx"           # Modul rozszerzen OpenGL (GL eXtensions)

#  Load         "dri"           # Modul bezposredniego renderingu, koliduje z nVidia GLX

  Load          "extmod"

EndSection

Section "Files"

  RgbPath       "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#  FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#  FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#  FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#  FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#  ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "Keyboard0"

  Driver        "kbd"

  Option        "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

#  Option       "LeftAlt"       "Meta"

#  Option       "RightAlt"      "ModeShift"

  Option        "XkbRules"      "xorg"

  Option        "XkbModel"      "pc105"

  Option        "XkbLayout"     "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "Mouse0"

  Driver        "mouse"

  Option        "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

  Option        "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier    "Monitor0"

  VendorName    "LG"             #Możesz podac dowolne, to tylko opisowa nazwa

  ModelName     "Flatron 795FT"            #Możesz podac dowolne, to tylko opisowa nazwa

  HorizSync     30 - 96

  VertRefresh   50 - 160

  Option        "DPMS"                 #Automatyczne wykrywanie wlasciwosci monitora

EndSection

Section "Device"

  Identifier    "GraphCard0"

  Driver        "nvidia"               #Dopoki nie masz sterownika nVidii, dajesz "nv"

  VendorName    "nVidia"               #To tylko opisowa nazwa

  BoardName     "GeForce2 Ti 64MB"          #To tylko opisowa nazwa

#  NvAGP      "0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier    "Screen0"

  Device        "GraphCard0"

  Monitor       "Monitor0"

  DefaultDepth  24

  Subsection "Display"

    Depth       16

    Modes       "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

  EndSubsection

  Subsection "Display"

    Depth       24

    Modes       "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

  EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier    "Main Layout"

  Screen        "Screen0"

  InputDevice   "Mouse0"        "CorePointer"

  InputDevice   "Keyboard0"     "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection

```

..::Milu Edit: orty!

----------

## Drwisz

Po twoim pierwszym poście pociąłem sobie oczy "szmerglem". To, że pojawia sie logo "nvidii" nie oznacza, że wszystko działa ok, uruchamia sie ono nawet przy niedziałającym rozszerzeniu "GLX"(celowo z dużych liter). Czy szanowny Pan wykonał przełączenie na za pomocą

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

 Niech będzie tak łaskawy w swej wyrozumiałości i wstawi wynik

```
 glxinfo
```

. A niech odpowie łaskawie czy uruchomił 

```
top 
```

 i czekał na wystąpienie opisanych przez niego anomalii? Bo jeśli nie to tylko zaśmieca forum niepełnymi informacjami. Albo jeśli nie może znaleźć przyczyny a nuży go i męczy wklejanie wyników poleceń, to niech idzie do " tarocistki ta mu prawdę powie". Kolego, jeśli z takim opisem poszedłbyś do warsztatu samochodowego i zażądał naprawy, "skasują Cię jak za zboże".

----------

## lukasz.bib

Top oczywiście obserwowałem i nawet wkleiłem na forum -_-

```
tux lukasz # eselect opengl set nvidia

Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface... done
```

Czyli jest ok. Zreszta zrobiłem to odrazu po instalacji nvidii  :Wink:  glxgears zaczeło pracować szybciej wiec juz od piwerwszego postu zakładałem że jest ok.

Niestety pomyliłem się z poleceniami - zwracam honor, przepraszam i mój błąd poprawiam ( o ile to ma jakieś zanczenie ? ) - wklejam wynik glxinfo:

```

lukasz@tux ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.3

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer

GLX version: 1.3

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce2 GTS/AGP/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 1.5.3 NVIDIA 71.82

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_abgr, 

    GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_Cg_shader, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_fence, 

    GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, 

    GL_NV_pixel_data_range, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_register_combiners, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_array_range, 

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_multitexture, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, 

    GL_SUN_slice_accum

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

Dzieki! Pozdrawiam!

----------

## Raku

 *lukasz.bib wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Monitor"
> 
> ...

 

czy te spacje pomiędzy cyframi są dopuszczalne? Prawdopodobnie naprawią problem z błędami w xorg.0.log

EDIT: do poprzedniej wypowiedzi jeszcze:

 *lukasz.bib wrote:*   

> Nie wiem co jescze chcecie zaobserwować w top skoro problem tkwi w mojej konfiguracji X ale naturalne jest ze w momecie gdy np. mplayer zrywa to procesor pracuje 100%...

 

ale nie naturalne jest, że nie okresliłeś precyzyjnie, czy to mplayer zżera te 100% czy jakas inna aplikacja. Jeśli wszystkie moje (nasze) pytania są dla ciebie oczywiste, to po co w ogóle szukasz tu rozwiązania, skoro z pewnością jest oczywiste?

PS. ktoś prosił (może nawet ja) o sprawdzenie DMA. Co zwraca polecenie hdparm /dev/twój_dysk? Bo to że włączałeś obsługę DMA w kernelu, nie znaczy że musi ono być aktywne.

----------

## Gabrys

Widać, że MPlayerem też się nie przejąłeś. Skoro pisze, że wykrył w procesorze MMX, ale go wyłącza, to chyba niezbyt fajnie, więc się nie dziw, że żre 100% proca. I prosiłbym o trochę pokory. Próbujemy rozwiązać Twój problem po kolei, odrzucając kolejne możliwe problemy wg częstotliwości ich występowania i prawdopodobieństwa wystąpienia.

Co do spacji w cyferkach, byłoby dobrze, gdybyś całe wyrażenie xx - yy objął cudzysłowem ("xx - yy")

----------

## Raku

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Co do spacji w cyferkach, byłoby dobrze, gdybyś całe wyrażenie xx - yy objął cudzysłowem ("xx - yy")

 

z man xorg.conf

 *man xorg.conf wrote:*   

> VertRefresh  vertrefresh-range
> 
>               gives the range(s) of vertical refresh frequencies supported by the monitor.  vertrefresh-range may be  a  comma
> 
>               separated  list  of  either discrete values or ranges of values.  A range of values is two values separated by a
> ...

 

----------

## lukasz.bib

Taak. Sory. Nie powinno was dziwić że problem mnie wkurza wiec czasem troche przesadzam. Sory. Co do DMA to chyba wyraziłem jasno żebyło to już sprawdzane (przez kolege zanim jescze napisałem na forum). Jednak skoro nalegacie to ok:

```

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 24321/255/63, sectors = 200049647616, start = 0

```

Nie chciałem tylko zasmiecac forum skoro jest z dyskiem ok. 

MPlayerem sie nie przejmujcie... własnie dodałem kilka flag i kompiluje go jeszcze raz. Nie w tym rzecz. Niestety usunąłem te spacje i nawet po restarcie komputera nie zmieniło to ZUPEŁNIE NIC! (Zreszta u kolegi tez sa spacje i mu działa). 

Moze przydałoby się na początek jakoś zmienić te fikcyjne rozdzielczości i poprawić złe częstotliwości  :Razz: 

Jesli nie udało mi sie być milym to sory...[/quote]

od raku: ort.

----------

## sasq

Tam nie pisze jednak nic o spacjach. Ani że są one wymagane, ani że są dopuszczalne. Ja jednak przykładowo mam ze spacjami i jakoś działa, więc pewnie koderzy X-servera przewidzieli jednak taką sytuację i napisali parser konfiga z głową ;J

Rzeczywiście, gdy się nie wie co jest grane, można proponować jakieś testy. Jednak wciąż uważam że robicie więcej szumu i więcej mędrkujecie, niż rzeczywiście rozwiązujecie problem, a hasło o pokorze można by odnieść również do was. Czemu po prostu nie przyznać się, że nie wiecie co powoduje ten problem, zamiast proponować wszystkie możliwe testy? Jeśli nie wiadomo co jest powodem problemu, lepiej łamać sobie głowę nad warunkami, które już udało się zaobserwować, niż błądzić w malinach. A co już wiemy?

1. MPlayer przy odtwarzaniu skacze do 100% użycia procesora.

2. Firefox przeskakuje przy przewijaniu strony, ale nie używa 100% procka [jedynie 20%].

3. Punkty 1. i 2. działają niezależnie od siebie.

4. Logi X.org zasypane są warningami na temat synchronizacji monitora i przetaktowaniu RAMDAC'a.

5. Wykluczyliśmy brak rozszerzenia GLX nVidii.

6. Wykluczyliśmy brak DMA, kolega pisał że sprawdzał to wiele razy.

7. Pisał, że obserwował top, pokazał też wykresik z GKrellM obrazujący sytuację.

7. Pisał, że odtwarzanie dźwięku nie szatkuje, więc to nie problem z dostępem do dysku/pamięci/whatever.

Jak dla mnie to zostawia nam na polu bitwy jedynie X.org. Podejrzewałbym MPlayera gdyby nie to, że Firefox też w to wpada [no chyba że to mieszany problem każdego z nich ;J]. Ponieważ programuję conieco grafikę, widziałem już taki efekt że animacja chodzi "prawie płynnie" [tzn. wszystko wygląda dobrze, ale co jakiś czas widać przycięcie], i problem był powodowany dostępem do backbuffera - brak synchronizacji między odświeżaniem obrazu na monitorze, a wypełnianiem backbuffera grafiką powodował, że sterownik co jakiś czas trafiał na system-lock i musiał przeczekać zauważalny odcinek czasu zanim mógł ponownie dobrać się do backbuffera i przygotować kolejną klatkę.

Błędy synchronizacji wyświetlania w logach X.org jak dla mnie sugerują podobną sytuację. Dziwne częstotliwości odświeżania, dziwne rozdzielczości [niezgodne ze standardem VESA, mimo że X.org domyślnie przyjmuje rozdziałki VESA gdy nie poda mu się żadnych], przetaktowanie RAMDAC'a... czemu nikt nie chce zwrócić uwagi na TO?

Problem właściwie macie już przed samym nosem, a wy nadal kombinujecie jak koń pod górę i wpuszczacie kolegę w maliny  :Razz: 

----------

## Gabrys

Pomagamy jak potrafimy. I robimy to za darmo i z własnej woli. Widocznie masz więcej doświadczenia w tej kwestii. Zaproponuj więc jakieś "lepsze" testy i sposoby rozwiązania. Ja przynaję, że mnie przekonałeś. Teraz pomóż koledze.

----------

## Raku

 *sasq wrote:*   

> Czemu po prostu nie przyznać się, że nie wiecie co powoduje ten problem, zamiast proponować wszystkie możliwe testy?

 

Gdybyśmy wiedzieli, to chyba nie byłoby problemu i całej dyskusji, prawda? Skoro uważasz, że mędrkujemy, podaj kompletne rozwiązanie problemu, opisując krok po kroku, co należy zrobić, aby go wyeliminować.   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> A co już wiemy?
> 
> 1. MPlayer przy odtwarzaniu skacze do 100% użycia procesora.
> 
> 2. Firefox przeskakuje przy przewijaniu strony, ale nie używa 100% procka [jedynie 20%].
> ...

 

8. Pisał, że nawet na klawiaturze pisze z opóźnieniem (bez wzmianek, jakoby coś w tle działało, więc można wywnioskować, że jest tylko firefox na stronie forum otwarty, wszystkie inne aplikacje pozamykane).

 *Quote:*   

> Jak dla mnie to zostawia nam na polu bitwy jedynie X.org

 

jest to wielce prawdopodobne. Sam jednak bawisz się w mędrkowanie, bo nie podajesz, co konkretnie w xorgu należy poprawić.   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> Błędy synchronizacji wyświetlania w logach X.org jak dla mnie sugerują podobną sytuację. Dziwne częstotliwości odświeżania, dziwne rozdzielczości [niezgodne ze standardem VESA, mimo że X.org domyślnie przyjmuje rozdziałki VESA gdy nie poda mu się żadnych], przetaktowanie RAMDAC'a... czemu nikt nie chce zwrócić uwagi na TO?

 

Ty właśnie zrwóciłeś. Czy to nie wystarczy? Czy ktoś sugerował, żeby ignorować twoje porady?

 *Quote:*   

> Problem właściwie macie już przed samym nosem, a wy nadal kombinujecie jak koń pod górę i wpuszczacie kolegę w maliny 

 

skoro jesteś w 100% pewny, że to właśnie ty znasz prawdziwą przyczyną problemów autora wątku, podaj rozwiązanie problemu, bo dopóki tego nie zrobisz, jesteś jedynie jednym z nas - mędrkującym, co może być nie tak i podającym sugestie, co należy sprawdzić.

----------

## Drwisz

Poszukiwanie usterki to proces eliminacji i nic tego nie zmieni. Ja bym sprawdził, czy nie ma konfliktów z przydzielaniem przerwań? Sprawdź log ze startu jądra, bo może tutaj leży problem. Czy mógłbyś użyć nowszego jądra i na nowo wrzucić sterowniki nvidii? Bo po zastanowieniu dziwi mnie ta wojna miedzy myszką i klawiaturą. Zakładam, że są standardowe i nie wymagają dodatkowych sterowników.

----------

## lukasz.bib

Jesli kazdy program zwalnia regularnie (jesli chodzi o wyswietlanie bo reszta działa normalnie! ) to logiczne jest ze w momecie ziweszki takze wyswietlanie znaków na  ekranie (razem z filmem, itp...) zwalnia !  Rownie dobrze mógłyby być to monitor (bo przeciez w kazdym programie to widać). Ale monitory nie maja na to wpływu. Log obserwowałem przy starcie i było ok. Pewnie jest zapisany na dysku ? Skoro nalegacie to oczywiscie wkleje  :Smile: . 

Ciesze sie że tak dużo osób chce pomóc. Moze ktoś wie dlaczego X'y przydzielają nieobsługiwane częstotliwości i rozdzielczości ? Myślałem że zostało ustalone wspólnie ze tu tkwi przyczyna problemu.

Pozdrawiam !

Dodany----------------------------------

Sprawdziłem czy to ma coś wspólnego i wątpie jescze bardziej ponieważ w mojej konsoli 1600x1200@72 (zanim odpale X'y) to efekt nie występuje  :Wink: . Zreszta (co mnie bardziej dziwi) w eterm i XMMS tez nic nie zwalnia.

----------

## Drwisz

Przejrzałem na oczy i zerknij tutaj: http://www.nvidia.com/object/1.0-7182_supported_products.html

Wynika z stąd, że powinieneś użyć nvidia-legacy-drivers twoja karta jest bowiem źle obsługiwana przez nowe sterowniki. Musisz niestety przesiąść się na wskazane przeze mnie. Tak to jest jak się nie podaje w opisie problemu, sprzętu na jakim się on pojawia. Musiałem długo wczytywać się w twój "xorg.0.log" zanim nie znalazłem 

```
:

nVidia Corporation NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti] rev 164, Mem @ 0xdd000000/24, 0xe0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xdfff0000/16
```

Z powodu poszukiwania błędu przeoczyłem też 

```
:

Section "Device" 

  BoardName     "GeForce2 Ti 64MB"    

EndSection 
```

A tu leżało rozwiązanie problemu ! Jak się szuka błędów to oczywiste sprawy się ignoruje.

----------

## mirekm

A ja mam pytanie, czy ty przypadkiem nie masz zainstalowanego mtaskbara?

----------

## lukasz.bib

Dzieki ze szukałeś rozwiązania. Rzeczywiscie moja karta nie jest wspierana przez nowsze sterowniki. Po ich instalacji X'y nie startowały. Jednak teraz (BTW. Dzieki wam - pomogliście mi zainstalować sterowniki w innym wątku). mam już odpowiednią wersje sterowników.

Dokładnie tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-481138-highlight-.html

Dla pewnosci zainstalowałem te drivery jescze raz i nic sie nie zmieniło :/

Sam MPlayer pod X lata w Top od 20% uzycia procesora do prawie 100% i zacina obraz. Dzwiek leci płynie a obraz musi za nim nadążac przez co przyspiesza.

arsen edit: poprawiony paskudny ort

----------

